# Favorite Pizza Topping



## Tetsubo (Aug 7, 2005)

Seeing as I just ate some cold pizza... what is your favorite topping?

Mine is Ham, Onion and Pineapple.


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Pepperoni.   Bacon is good too though.

Spinich is good in stuffed pizza also.


----------



## Wayside (Aug 7, 2005)

As much cheese as humanly possible, pepperoni, sausage, bell peppers, preferably Chicago style from Zachary's in Berkeley or Santa Cruz.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 7, 2005)

Generally, I like pepperoni and green olive, though occasionally I add chicken and/or bacon.

Spinach sounds disgusting, but I don't like spinach in pretty much any form, even if people try to 'hide' it in other foods.

I do wish our local pizza places had good stuffed pizzas, but the cheese they use for the stuffing tastes nasty.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 7, 2005)

all I *require* on my pizzas when I order is they put a lot of olives on it (green or black, depends on my mood) and sausage. With a lot of cheese.

If I have some extra cash and can afford that extra topping or two I go with green or bell peppers and ham.

I will eat anything on my pizza (that usually goes on pizza) as long as it doesn't start with the letters M-U-S-H and end with the letters R-O-O-M-S.


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2005)

Ham and pineapple are good, but mushroom is nice too!


----------



## Tetsubo (Aug 7, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Ham and pineapple are good, but mushroom is nice too!




Fungus is not food...


----------



## Dirigible (Aug 7, 2005)

Basil, onion and shrooms.

Nummy.


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Fungus is not food...



Fungus gives me migranes  :\


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Aug 7, 2005)

Chicken, onion, and (despite a certain poster's signature on these fora) pineapple.

With barbecue sauce. Delish!


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 7, 2005)

In this I'm a traditionalist, pepperoni.

Chicken, cheddar, and spaghetti sauce on an english muffin is good too.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 7, 2005)

Pepperoni.  And if I am throwing all caution to the wind, Pepperoni and Bacon (breakfast style).


----------



## thalmin (Aug 7, 2005)

Suasage, mushroom, and green peppers.
If I'm at Gino's East then it's charred pepperoni.  

Mmmmm. Pizza. It's not just for breakfast anymore!


----------



## Maliki (Aug 7, 2005)

None(I don't like pizza)


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 7, 2005)

Bacon and pineapple.  With garlic crust, if it's available.

I'm also very fond of BLT pizzas, but only if they're very careful with the amount of mayo they slather on.  Most places tend to put way too much on.


----------



## reveal (Aug 7, 2005)

This was asked a couple of months ago. Lots of interesting comments. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137672


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 7, 2005)

Pepperoni must be a US thing, it's pretty uncommon in Europe as far as I know. Perhaps because it can mean both salami and bell pepper depending on who you ask?  

Anyhow, I prefer kebab on my pizzas, or just cheese and ham. Plain and simple.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 7, 2005)

Side Bacon and Green Pepper


----------



## megamania (Aug 7, 2005)

Pepperoni, onions and green peppers.

Pepperoni and sweet sausauge isn'r bad.   I don't like my sausauge TOO spicey.


The real fun is how to make it.

English muffin pizzas?
Biscuit Pizzas?
Bagel Pizzas?
Buttermilk biscuit pizza?
French bread pizza?

and then of course-  thin, stuffed or thick crusted pizza?


----------



## megamania (Aug 7, 2005)

Maliki said:
			
		

> None(I don't like pizza)




cut him from the gene pool!   AAAARRRGGGHHHH!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 7, 2005)

Italian sausage, green olives and hot peppers

AR


----------



## HellHound (Aug 7, 2005)

Pepperoni is number 1 on the list, then sausage of some kind.

I'm also a huge fan of fungus.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 7, 2005)

black olives and mushrooms... the rest is negotiable 

And, while I also love a good spinach pizza, I will not eat chicken in any form whatsoever. blech! Now, a traditional "meat lovers" pizza, on the other hand, can hit the spot.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 7, 2005)

Heart of Palm.

Ham & Mushrooms.

Ruccula & Sundried Tomatoes.

Tomato & Basil ("margherita").

Tomato, Onions & Green Pepper.

For dessert:

No cheese or tomato sauce, but with slices of banana, sugar and cinnamon. A scoop of ice cream on top goes rather well.

I live right next door to a mall that has a restaurant where they serve pizza in a "running" style, i.e. you stay seated and the waiters come by with trays of pizza of several flavors and you can eat as much as you want. Back in the day I could roll out after 14 slices of pizza. Now I bail out at 7 or so... Ah, to be young again...


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 7, 2005)

Pepperoni.  Lots of pepperoni.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 7, 2005)

Pepperoni or Pepperoni and Sausage.

Although once or twice a month I go to the local Godfather's for their pizza buffet, where I consume as much of their Taco pizza as I can.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 7, 2005)

Pepperoni, onions, and green pepers.

Although I'm happy with lots of different options


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 7, 2005)

We order from a local place called Chicago Pizza (we're in South Carolina) and they pretty much have our toppings memorized: chicken, spinach, sun-dried tomatoes, artichoke hearts and feta cheese with mozzarella and red sauce.  It is delicious.

DM


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 7, 2005)

Pepperoni.  And not just any pepperoni, I'm talking about the little dics that curl up around the edges and make a little bowl for the sweet, sweet grease.  Don't get me wrong, I'll take pepperoni any way I can, but this place I go to in Berkeley makes it homemade and it comes out like that.  HO LEE CRAP it's good.

A place with good sausage is hard to beat (the place I mentioned above does homemade sausage too, and it doth rock).  Tons of garlic is a must too.  

Another local place I go to does an awesome pizza with pesto instead of tomato sauce, crispy pancetta (italian bacon) and tons of garlic.

And pesto's as green as I get.  I don't want any other vegetable matter getting its filthy mitts on my pizza.  If I wanted something healthy on it, I'd eat a salad first.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 7, 2005)

mushroom, onions, and black olives

joe b.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 7, 2005)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> meat, meat, and more meat
> 
> joe b.




Fixed that for you  

for those that don't get it, Joe's a vegetarian


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 7, 2005)

Sausage, but I like mixing it up. We get pizza every week at my gaming session, and I rarely get the same topping two weeks in a row.


----------



## Richards (Aug 7, 2005)

I like the meat-lover's pizza, with pepperoni, sausage, Canadian bacon, ground beef, and regular bacon.

If I have to stick with just one topping, I'd probably go with Canadian bacon.

Johnathan


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 8, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Pepperoni must be a US thing, it's pretty uncommon in Europe as far as I know. Perhaps because it can mean both salami and bell pepper depending on who you ask?
> 
> Anyhow, I prefer kebab on my pizzas, or just cheese and ham. Plain and simple.




In the U.S. pepperoni and salami are two distinct foods. Different look, feel, and taste. The pepper you're thinking of is pepperocini..

I've seen three and five cheese pizzas. Then you have kosher pizza. If it has cheese, no meat. If it has meat, no cheese. In Italy you get a flatbread with a tomato sauce. The story has it U.S. soldiers serving in Italy during World War II would pile on stuff and roll the bread up for something to eat while on the march.


----------



## Abstraction (Aug 8, 2005)

Cheese.

Occasionally green olive, black olive and salt & pepper.


----------



## Torm (Aug 8, 2005)

Lots and lots of cheese. I love the "lotsa piatza" style Chicago pies. Hard to find in SC, though. :\ 

After that would have to be the block pepperonis like Totinos uses or like Pizza Hut had on that three-pepperoni thing they were doing, then regular flat round pepperonis, then either hamburger AND bacon or grilled chicken AND bacon.

I am fungus neutral - I can take them or leave them. But NO vegetation (other than the sauce and seasonings, obviously).


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Aug 8, 2005)

sausage and *GARLIC*.  Lots of garlic.  Did I mention garlic?


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Aug 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> for those that don't get it, Joe's a vegetarian




Human: top of food chain.
Plant/Vegetable: cannon fodder.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 8, 2005)

Cheese. Only cheese.


Though spinach can be wonderful, too.


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 8, 2005)

Pepperoni OR sausage.  

the other option is everything.  Once each century I have anchovies on a pizza.  I ate that once last century and I'm looking forward   to having it once this century.  No rush though.   

In Philadelphia we had tomato pies.  It was a rectangular crust with really spicey tomato sauce.  I remember that as being incedible.   I haven't looked around NC for anything like that, since most Philly foods don't translate well out of that area.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2005)

I only like pizza if it's fresh and hot these days.  

Canadian bacon and pineapple is my favorite.


----------



## rbingham2000 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sausage and pepperoni. Gotta go with the classics.


----------



## Renton (Aug 8, 2005)

The last anchovy in the universe.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 8, 2005)

Kalua pork and cheese.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Lots and lots of cheese. I love the "lotsa piatza" style Chicago pies. Hard to find in SC, though. :\
> 
> After that would have to be the block pepperonis like Totinos uses or like Pizza Hut had on that three-pepperoni thing they were doing, then regular flat round pepperonis, then either hamburger AND bacon or grilled chicken AND bacon.
> 
> I am fungus neutral - I can take them or leave them. But NO vegetation (other than the sauce and seasonings, obviously).




Where are you in SC?

BTW, my next favorite is sausage and mushroom.

DM


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Aug 8, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> The last anchovy in the universe.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Fixed that for you
> 
> for those that don't get it, Joe's a vegetarian




Ya trying to kill me? At least you could wait until *after* the ENnies! 

joe b.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 8, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> The last anchovy in the universe.




Was it hard getting assistive technology for your unique circumstance?


----------



## Torm (Aug 8, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> Where are you in SC?



Florence - and hopefully about to have a job near Broadway at the Beach.

Why? You know of somewhere I should try? (he asked, hoping.... )


----------



## fusangite (Aug 8, 2005)

I am an obsessive filer as a GM. I file all the notes I take in games, old character sheets, etc. and keep them for years. Many years ago when I was going through my records, I noticed that my notes from my 1980s, early 90s Runequest campaigns also chronicled the chronological progression of my favourite pizza toppings (we ordered pizza every week back then) over a 5-year period. 

1987: Pepperoni, Mushrooms, Green Peppers
1988-89: Pepperoni, Mushrooms, Onions, Feta
1989-90: Pepperoni, Capicollo, Mushrooms, Onions, Feta
1990-91: Smoked Oysters, Onions, Mushrooms, Feta

Today, my favourite pizzas are, depending on my mood:
(a) Artichoke Hearts, Green Olives, Mushrooms, Feta; or
(b) Pepperoni, Mushrooms, Italian Sausage, Double Cheese

I grew up in a city where there were no Italian-style pizzas. They were all Greek-style until about 10 years ago.


----------



## Tewligan (Aug 8, 2005)

My favorite toppings are anchovies, black olives, and mushrooms. Really, though, I like pretty much anything on pizza EXCEPT for pineapple. God, that tastes awful. Fruit doesn't belong on a pizza!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> for those that don't get it, Joe's a vegetarian



  My favorite pizza toppings are what you get with your typical meat lovers type.  Pepperoni, sausage, ham, hamburger--it doesn't matter.  I had a great pizza in Krakow that had salmon on it, and I had one in Buenos Aires that had whole sardines.

Just about any meat is good, and lack of meat means that I haven't actually eaten yet.  

Oh, and lots of cheese.

If they're still room, I like japaneños, black and green olives, onions and mushrooms.

I don't want to even see a pineapple in the same establishment as where I get my pizza.  It'll taint all the other pizzas.  I can only assume the sig file mhacdebhandia is referring to Kanegrunders, where he's quoting me.  I stand by that still!


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 8, 2005)

Anchovies RULE!


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 8, 2005)

The perfect pizza: 

mozzarella, parmesan, and cheddar cheese and pepperoni. MMMMMMMM!


----------



## fusangite (Aug 8, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Anchovies RULE!



I sealed one of the most important negotiated deals of my former career over the following pizza: anchovies, smoked oysters, shrimp. I wouldn't do it again. Well, I'd make the deal again but I wouldn't eat the pizza Bob ordered. I love fish but there is such thing as too much of a good thing. The main reason I don't do anchovies more is that they clash with feta.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 8, 2005)

I like pineapple and canadian bacon quite a bit, however; my favorite, favorite, favorite is a pizza piled high with veggies.  Tomatoes, green peppers, onions, black olives, mushrooms... Mmmm!  DELIGHT!

As an interesting side note, The Universe and I served pizza at our wedding... so much fun!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 8, 2005)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Fruit doesn't belong on a pizza!



You mean fruit like pineapple.

and olives. . . 

and tomatoes.  

I can take or leave pineapple on my pizza, depending on my mood and on the pizzas other toppings.  

I, like Joe, am a vegetarian, and have been long enough that I feel the same way Tewligan does about my pizza, except about dead animals instead of fruit.

Current favorites: Black olives, feta cheese, and white onions on pesto sauce.  

Pineapples and onion are much better together than you'd imagine.

The only way to judge a new pizza place, though, is with a simple cheese pizza.


----------



## Thotas (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm going to make with a tie between mushrooms and garlic.   Those of you who said pepperoni ... that doesn't count.  Without pepperoni, it's not really pizza in the first place.


----------



## Renton (Aug 9, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Was it hard getting assistive technology for your unique circumstance?




Just the cryo-chamber.  They kept wanting to hack my head off before they put me in  .


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 9, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> Just the cryo-chamber.  They kept wanting to hack my head off before they put me in  .




So, how does a ray-finned fish learn to touch type?


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 9, 2005)

pepperoni, BACON, and cheeeeeeeesse.  Although salmon does sound like it'd be really good too!


----------



## fusangite (Aug 9, 2005)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> pepperoni, BACON, and cheeeeeeeesse.  Although salmon does sound like it'd be really good too!



Yep -- I used to order a pizza at one place with feta, onions and capers to which the restaurant would add lox smoked salmon just before delivery; it came with a little jar of sour cream to dip the slices in. Yum. 

I agree with those who say pineapple and other sweet things (ie. peaches, corn) don't really belong on pizza. Nor does chicken, in my opinion.


----------



## Renton (Aug 9, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> So, how does a ray-finned fish learn to touch type?




Duuuuh, with telekenisis.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 9, 2005)

I haven't found a topping I don't like, but my favorite combo is green olive, onion, and anchovie.


----------



## glass (Aug 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Just about any meat is good, and lack of meat means that I haven't actually eaten yet.



That pretty much sums up my attitude too. I like any kind of meat on pizzas (preferably several kinds at once ).

I also like green peppers and/or chillis (as long a they are not too nuclear). I kind stand pineapple (on pizza or otherwise). I don't particularly like mushrooms, but I don't mind them on pizza as they are usually fairly unobtrusive.

I've never seen anywhere offer spinache on pizza, but I'd probably try it. I'm not a huge fan of spinache in general, but I love a chicken or lamb sag aloo balti.


glass.


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 9, 2005)

Thin crust with bacon, mushroom and spinach.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 9, 2005)

Pepperoni's great stuff. A pizza place my church used to get pizza at had this WONDERFUL homemade sausage that they shredded onto the pizza...good heavens, that was delicious.

Pesto's very good on a pizza, but nothing else green. And no onions, no olives, no mushrooms, blah. And NO CHUNKY SAUCE!


----------



## Belen (Aug 9, 2005)

Pepperoni, Italian Sausage, and Bacon.


----------



## Belen (Aug 9, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> As an interesting side note, The Universe and I served pizza at our wedding... so much fun!




Lucky!  I really lobbied for a Chick-fil-A nugget platter, yet I was overruled.  We went with this caterer, who turned out to be a real jerk.  They put up all the food after everyone had had one serving each.  There was a ton of food left!  I wanted to strangle them.


----------



## JamesDJarvis (Aug 9, 2005)

Pepperoni or Sausage and Ricotta. 
And that is sliced sausage not crumbled sausage, i really am not thrilled when a pizza place does crumbled sausage.  Never saw crumbled peperoni so why do tey try to pass off crumbled sausage?  Sure I'lll still eat it but it is a lesser topping then.

Scallops and bacon are pretty darned good on pizza also.  Not sure if they have that outside of new england (and even then it isn't everywhere).

Meatball is good on pizza as well. Sliced meatballs of course not crumbled chopmeat.


----------



## Storm Raven (Aug 9, 2005)

Sausage pizza, made by Bobe's in Vincennes.

Hot sausage, olive, caper, onion, and jowl bacon pizza, made by me.


----------



## Torm (Aug 9, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Lucky!  I really lobbied for a Chick-fil-A nugget platter, yet I was overruled.  We went with this caterer, who turned out to be a real jerk.  They put up all the food after everyone had had one serving each.  There was a ton of food left!  I wanted to strangle them.



Mystra and I got one of the local Chinese restaurants to cater our wedding - good stuff, teriyaki and chicken fingers and wings and such. I think I'm glad we only had a week to put our whole wedding together, or we might have ended up with a professional caterer. And all of my experiences with those have been similar to yours - a Chick-fil-A platter or two _would_ be vastly superior. OTOH, my wife having to pick a bridesmaid based on the criteria that the girl could fit in the dress we had for her to wear was .... interesting.  

(By way of explanation: I had proposed to her on her 16th birthday - I was 16 as well, 8 months older. But none of our parents would have let us get married the following summer if she hadn't gotten pregnant - at which point, we couldn't get married quickly enough. Go figure.  )


----------



## Thunderfoot (Aug 9, 2005)

If it walked on four legs on the earth* and* drew breath into lungs, I'll eat it on pizza!


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 10, 2005)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> If it walked on four legs on the earth* and* drew breath into lungs, I'll eat it on pizza!



Like a Komodo Dragon?


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 10, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Like a Komodo Dragon?




Tasmanian devil?


----------



## glass (Aug 10, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Mystra and I got one of the local Chinese restaurants to cater our wedding - good stuff, teriyaki and chicken fingers and wings and such....(By way of explanation: I had proposed to her on her 16th birthday - I was 16 as well, 8 months older. But none of our parents would have let us get married the following summer if she hadn't gotten pregnant - at which point, we couldn't get married quickly enough. Go figure.  )




I think I am going to have to go back and read the Avatar Trilogy again, I don't remember any of this.  


glass.


----------



## Torm (Aug 10, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> I think I am going to have to go back and read the Avatar Trilogy again, I don't remember any of this.



And I suppose you missed the part where Bane laid waste to the other guys trying to catch the garter? Always so harsh, that Bane.  And when that sneaky Cyric replaced the brand of coffee we planned to serve at the reception with dark, sparkling Folgers?  It all turned out alright, though, and sure enough, Bane _was_ the next one married.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 1, 2005)

Meat & Veggie Lover combined. 

Yum......


----------



## devilbat (Sep 1, 2005)

> really am not thrilled when a pizza place does crumbled sausage. Never saw crumbled peperoni so why do tey try to pass off crumbled sausage?




I feel the same way about crumbled bacon.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Sep 1, 2005)

I like pizza with a lot of cheese and some kind of meat. Ham, sausage or pepperoni, usually. I don't really care for meat-lover's pizzas though, they usually have too much meat on them, making them big greasy messes. 

 Dominos just started selling a pizza with steak toppings.... hmmm... getting hungry now  

 No vegetables, though. And no mushroom.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 1, 2005)

> Like a Komodo Dragon?






> Tasmanian devil?




Never had them, but I'll give anything a shot once - chipmunk, rabbit, squirrel and deer all taste great on a pizza!  Just to prove I'll stand by my first statement - although since it came up - I'll remove skunk, muskrats and the like from the list because their musk tends to "flavor" the meat.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 1, 2005)

I like either pepperoni or mushrooms (fresh, not canned).


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 1, 2005)

My most common is sausage, but my favorite is probably roast beef followed by bacon.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm strange, I've liked all meat pizzas, supreme pizzas with everything except mushrooms*, and chicken pizza (even ate a BBQ pizza in the frozen section that was pretty good). I mostly order pepperoni since my family is very traditional or Italian sausage.

The only pizza places in 75 mile radius are chain-stores (Dominoes, Pizza Hut, and Little Caesar's). I really miss those local, homegrown places, like the one we had in my university town.

*Mushrooms are the tool of the devil, I tell you.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 1, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> And I suppose you missed the part where Bane laid waste to the other guys trying to catch the garter? Always so harsh, that Bane.  And when that sneaky Cyric replaced the brand of coffee we planned to serve at the reception with dark, sparkling Folgers?  It all turned out alright, though, and sure enough, Bane _was_ the next one married.





This reminds me of that very funny thread on the Wizards.community boards where a poster insisted there was a correlation between RPG fantasy gods and donuts.


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Sep 2, 2005)

Anchovies and mushrooms.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 2, 2005)

I had quail meat on a pizza once.


----------



## CronoDekar (Sep 2, 2005)

I've started liking pepperoni more in the past few years, but my favorite topping would have to be ham/Canadian bacon.  I'm rather picky though, and don't like cheddar, sausage, any vegetable (except perhaps mushrooms), or pineapple on it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 2, 2005)

Just what the heck is canadian bacon? My dad tells me it is hot dog meat, but I have my doubts.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 2, 2005)

A. Anchovies do not rule

B. Chick Fil-a _does_ Rule! 

C. A pizza is not a pizza unless there is something more on it than sauce and cheese. For all of you Cheese-Lover or Cheese-Only-Pizza peeps - Get a real pizza. Something with stuff on it? Please! 



> Pepperoni must be a US thing, it's pretty uncommon in Europe as far as I know. Perhaps because it can mean both salami and bell pepper depending on who you ask?




I was in the Czech Republic visiting friends and I ordered a Peperonni Pizza and it came back as pizza toppped with Green Peppers. Boy was I surprised. Mark that up as a lesson learned! 

D. What I like on pizza is MEAT!!!! BTW and fish is not meat and Chicken is!!!!  Lots of meat, and kind of meat accept for fish, of course, which is not meat! Meat, Meat, Meat! Meeeeaaaaatttt!!!
I loooove Barbaque Chicken Pizza's! Yummy!


----------



## fusangite (Sep 2, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just what the heck is canadian bacon? My dad tells me it is hot dog meat, but I have my doubts.



It's not. Basically, bacon, like ham, is a style of smoking a pig. Typically, however, the only part of the pig that is bacon-smoked that we regularly eat is the fatty side area that is normal bacon. Canadian bacon (a total misnomer as we Canadians eat less of it than Americans do) is a different, less fatty part of the pig from a particular cut of meat (I don't know which one) on the back. In addition to side bacon and back bacon, I've also had a bacon chop -- the pork chop cut of the pig. Bacon chop is way better than back bacon. As a Canadian, I'm embarassed that one of the lamest types of smoked meat in the world is named after us; we eat side bacon for breakfast just like anyone else sane.


----------



## fusangite (Sep 2, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> D. What I like on pizza is MEAT!!!! BTW and fish is not meat and Chicken is!!!!  Lots of meat, and kind of meat accept for fish, of course, which is not meat! Meat, Meat, Meat! Meeeeaaaaatttt!!!
> I loooove Barbaque Chicken Pizza's! Yummy!



I despise chicken pizza. For a meat to be good on a pizza, it needs to be fatty. So, bring on the smoked oysters, shrimp and anchovies; save your fat-free watery/chewy chicken breast for something else!


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 2, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> I despise chicken pizza. For a meat to be good on a pizza, it needs to be fatty. So, bring on the smoked oysters, shrimp and anchovies; save your fat-free watery/chewy chicken breast for something else!





 I will rephrase one of the things I said earlier "Seafood does not belong on a pizza and neither do fruits or vegetables. If you want those get a salad!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 3, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I will rephrase one of the things I said earlier "Seafood does not belong on a pizza and neither do fruits or vegetables. If you want those get a salad!



I love seafood, and you are half-right. Seafood doen't belong on pizza. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I love Veggies and Meats on pizza. I'm an omnivore.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 3, 2005)

I like seafood as well. A side of shrimp and lobster with a thick juicy prime rib! Yummy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 3, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I like seafood as well. A side of shrimp and lobster with a thick juicy prime rib! Yummy!



<Smacks lips>

Wow, sounds dee-lish

<stomach rumbling>

Guess I'm starting to get hungry.


----------



## Qlippoth (Sep 3, 2005)

I have several scenarios that determine the faves to choose:

Date In The Same Evening: Eggplant+Broccoli+no sauce (Cambridge/Somerville, MA people: call Pini's & get a Bianca);
No Date In The Same Evening: Spinach & Garlic; &
Travel Back In Time & Find The Right Place: order the most amazing pizza I've had in my life: Asparagus+Shrimp+Garlic. Simply wonderful.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 4, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> ...
> B. Chick Fil-a _does_ Rule!




I was a college dorm resident. Since dorms rooms lack cooking facilities, I had a certain of money to eat at the official "dining establishments" on campus. My first year there, they had Pizza Hut, Pretzel Maker, and Chick Fil-a. I grew quite tired of Chick Fil-a and Pizza Hut. The next year they removed all of these, so I started to miss it.


----------



## jester47 (Sep 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I like pineapple and canadian bacon quite a bit, however; my favorite, favorite, favorite is a pizza piled high with veggies.  Tomatoes, green peppers, onions, black olives, mushrooms... Mmmm!  DELIGHT!
> 
> As an interesting side note, The Universe and I served pizza at our wedding... so much fun!




Yoink!  I am so stealing that...


----------



## jester47 (Sep 4, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I was in the Czech Republic visiting friends and I ordered a Peperonni Pizza and it came back as pizza toppped with Green Peppers. Boy was I surprised. Mark that up as a lesson learned!



You know there was a debate in the back about just exactly what a peperonni pizza was.


----------



## jester47 (Sep 4, 2005)

Favorite is:

Black Olives, Mushrooms, Pepperoni 

AKA The Brooklyn


----------

